# [FreeNAS] Reliability of my setup



## jwimsett (May 16, 2012)

Hello.  This is my first post here as I am new to this forum and FreeNAS.  A brief overview:

Originally I set up a volume consisting of two HDDs mirrored as UFS.  All was well.  I then added one drive, also as UFS but as a separate volume. Once I did this, things got wild.  One of the mirrored drives became degraded, but re-synced and worked fine. 

Once all volumes were created, I tried to share them.  When I went to choose the path, neither volumes were present.  It just showed the /mnt.

I gave up for the night, and went to bed.  When I woke up I tried again. This time both volumes were accessible via the path when sharing a volume. So now all volumes are shared accordingly. 

Next, when trying to access the volumes via Windows explorer and the IP address I assigned the FreeNAS box, I could only see one volume (the stand alone volume). Again I fought with it and gave up on it for a few hours.  When I came back and tried again (windows explorer), I could now see all volumes. 

Recap: two days ago I couldn't see any volume is the path then couldn't see them in Windows.  Didn't change any settings and now everything is "working." 

I'm worried about the reliability of this setup.

I started a thread in the FreeNAS forums, but want to try to get as much help as I can.  Here is the link of my original post: http://forums.freenas.org/showthread.php?7148-Can-t-Find-devices

FreeNAS-8.0.4-RELEASE-p1-x86 (11059)
My main PC is Windows 7 64 bit.


----------

